# Singapore and Japan - Cost of Living Index



## tokyomoto

Hello,
For somebody who has lived in Singapore and would like to move over to Tokyo, can you please help me figure out the following?
a. What is the Cost Index relative to Singapore and Japan - is there an average index that i can multiply with on my Singapore income and assume that i would be comfortable with this in Tokyo?

b. What does a normal Expat relocation package offered by a Japanese Multinational to somebody in a Managerial capacity include?

c. What are the similarities and differences in life-style compared to Singapore?

d. In singapore, the tax is only 5%. I know that it is definitely higher in Tokyo. Is there a website where i can get more on this? Does the employer bear a part of the employee's taxes?

e. What kind of accommodation would be suitable for a family of two with one kid? I have heard various acronyms like 3DLK, 2BLK etc.. please advise on something comfortable. Would all apartments come with a kitchen and are they fully furnished? What kind of costs are we talking about for such an apartment?

f. What is the preferred work-permit/visa that expats are normally brought in to work in Japan for? Would the employer also be getting a visa where the spouse of their employee can also work in Japan?

g. What other perks are normally on offer to somebody going in as a manager in Japan?
What is the base salary on offer for such a role for expats in Tokyo?

h. How much would the following cost:
- Taxi fare for a supermarket trip - ~10Km
- Average cost of eating out for two people - pretty entry-level restaurant (Mc Donalds)
- How much would a car cost and how much does fuel cost
- A trip to the local clinic for a cold and a prescription and medication
- Average cost of putting a child in an expat school - initial cost + monthly/yearly fee
- Are bikes/scooters popular in japan and is it practical for short trips to the market? How much would they cost?

i. Any advice on the relocation package and what i need to look out for?

thanks a ton.
Cheers


----------



## larabell

tokyomoto said:


> Hello,
> b. What does a normal Expat relocation package offered by a Japanese Multinational to somebody in a Managerial capacity include?


I don't know what's "normal" but having done the ex-pat thing twice now, I can tell you what I think should be in it:

1) Housing. Fully paid, if possible, but you should end up paying no more than you would if you were living in your home country. Depending on your rank, the budgets I've seen range in the 300K to 600K range. The high end of that range would set you up pretty well almost anywhere in the city.

2) Relocation. Including setting you up with a realtor, paying the realtor's fee, paying deposits and key ("thank-you") money, furniture rental, etc, etc. Don't forget a few weeks to a month hotel fees while you're looking for a place.

3) Commutation. I'm referring to a train pass. Most salaried employees get that anyway but you might as well ask. I don't recommend a car but, should they feel like giving you one (with a parking space) you needn't turn it down.

4) Some kind of tax adjustment. Either your employer should "gross-up" your benefits or they should provide tax equalization. If you're already on an ex-pat program in Singapore, you probably already know that your cost-of-living and housing benefits are all taxable. Your employer should bear that burden, not you.

5) Make sure they provide someone to actually *file* the taxes, too. The tax forms in Japan are pretty simple but they are all in Japanese. For US citizens living aborad, your US tax return could get really thick really fast. Ask the company to pay an accountant to do all that for you.

6) Repatriation should you or someone in your family become ill or should you get laid off. I believe there are repatriation insurance plans that your employer could check into -- you don't want to get stuck in a foreign country with no income but you *especially* don't want to get stuck in Japan.

7) If you're planning on sending part of your salary "back home" (wherever that is), ask your employer if they can auto-deposit to your home account. It's not much compared to other things but, over time, the wire transfer fees can really add up.



> c. What are the similarities and differences in life-style compared to Singapore?


I understand that Singapore is a reasonably safe place to live. Tokyo too. Other than that, I don't know.



> d. In singapore, the tax is only 5%. I know that it is definitely higher in Tokyo. Is there a website where i can get more on this? Does the employer bear a part of the employee's taxes?


I believe links have been published in other threads on this forum. You can also Google "Japanese Income Tax". Taxes are considerably more than 5%. Depending how much you make, probably between 25% and 40%. In theory, the employer doesn't bear any of the employee's taxes but, since your salary is going to have to be higher for you to even consider the job, you could say they're bearing all the burden.



> e. What kind of accommodation would be suitable for a family of two with one kid? I have heard various acronyms like 3DLK, 2BLK etc.. please advise on something comfortable. Would all apartments come with a kitchen and are they fully furnished? What kind of costs are we talking about for such an apartment?


3LDK means three bedrooms with a full living/dining room and a kitchen. For a family of three, that sounds OK to me. One room for you, one for the kid, one for a home office. Note that bedrooms here are smaller than in some other places (like in the US) but Singapore is also a densely populated city so I can't imagine you have things any better than we do here.

Apartments with a "K" in the designation have a kitchen. That includes pretty much all the places with one or more bedrooms. Smaller apartments include what might be termed a "kitchenette" which is sometimes little more than a sink and a hotplate. Given your employer is sending you here, I doubt you'll have to worry about whether you'll have a kitchen.

Prices vary depending on where you live but a 3LDK for 200K to 300K is normal for most of the areas where ex-pats tend to end up. If you don't mind a bit of a commute, you can probably cut that in half.

Furnished apartments exist but they mostly cater to short-term dwellers on an expense account so they're fairly costly. You're better off getting an unfurnished apartment and heading down to Tokyo Lease to rent your furniture. Rental is not all that expensive and if your stay is extended (or you decide to jump ship and take a regular job in Japan), you can usually purchase the stuff for pennies on the dollar. I picked up some nice bookcases for $10 a piece that way.



> f. What is the preferred work-permit/visa that expats are normally brought in to work in Japan for? Would the employer also be getting a visa where the spouse of their employee can also work in Japan?


The type of visa will depend on your job. If you're a management type, "Business Manager" sounds about right. Your spouse will probably end up with a "Dependent" visa at first but, should he/she find a job, that could be changed with a quick trip to Immigration. It's unlikely your employer will want to get (or even be able to get) a working visa for your spouse unless said spouse also works for the same employer.

BTW, one other thing you might want to check into is whether your employer will handle the legwork on visa renewals if you happen to be here more than three years. It's nice having someone from a legal office stand in the Immigration lines instead of you.



> g. What other perks are normally on offer to somebody going in as a manager in Japan?


If you can get them to pay your membership into the Tokyo American Club, that would be cool. What you get depends more on what your company is willing to offer than what others might have gotten elsewhere, no?

Make sure you ask about language (and possibly culture) lessons. As a manager you're likely to be too busy for pre-scheduled group lessons so try to get them to throw in private Japanese lessons for the duration of your assignment. Even if you don't really need to speak Japanese as part of your job, you'll enjoy the time a lot more if you can speak the language.



> h. How much would the following cost:
> - Taxi fare for a supermarket trip - ~10Km
> - Average cost of eating out for two people - pretty entry-level restaurant (Mc Donalds)
> - How much would a car cost and how much does fuel cost
> - A trip to the local clinic for a cold and a prescription and medication
> - Average cost of putting a child in an expat school - initial cost + monthly/yearly fee
> - Are bikes/scooters popular in japan and is it practical for short trips to the market? How much would they cost?


10 km is quite a haul to get to a grocery. Maybe 1000 or 2000 yen?

Two people can eat at McDonalds for maybe 2000 yen. That's hardly fair, since we're in the middle of a "burger war" and the prices are unusually low right now.

Car... no idea. Parking in most areas of Tokyo will run 20K to 40K per month.

If you can get your employer to front for Japanese insurance, clinic visits will cost next to nothing. For children up to high school age in Nakano-ku, free.

Bikes and scooters are both popular here. A small scooter will set you back maybe 200K yen brand new, half that if it's used. Bikes, maybe 50K yen or so. If you like biking, Tokyo is a nice place to do it as long as you don't end up in an area surrounded by hills.

Once you get used to shopping in the local grocery, you'll probably walk or bike there most of the time. The majority of people in Tokyo walk and use public transit so instead of one huge grocery on each side of town, we have smaller groceries and "shopping streets" located close to where people live. The only real pain is when you buy really large things (like furniture at Ikea) but most stores that sell large items also offer inexpensive delivery.

You can also get groceries delivered to your door if you're too busy to shop for yourself.


----------



## lsg168

*Taxis are not cheap in Japan*

Taxi to the supermarket should be less than Y1000, since there are usually many grocery stores spread around the neighborhood. Local convenient stores like 7-11 or Lawsons are sometime open 24 hrs.


Quote from web on taxi fare:

Taxis in Tokyo are usually found very expensive when compared to other cities. The fares start at ¥710 for the first two kilometers, and the taximeter then adds ¥90 every 275 meters. Smaller taxis might be slightly less expensive.
At night, from 11pm, another 30% is added to the total fare. All major credit cards are expected, but a minimum fare might apply.
In the taxis, as everywhere else in Japan, tipping is not expected. A luggage fee might however be added.

Airport taxi fares in Tokyo
Tokyo - Haneda Airport: Approx ¥6200.
Narita Airport - Tokyo: Approx ¥20-30,000

Other approximate taxi fares in Tokyo
Tokyo station - Shinjuku station: Approx. ¥3000


----------



## lsg168

- Average cost of putting a child in an expat school - initial cost + monthly/yearly fee

2-3 million yen per year.


----------



## Joppa

lsg168 said:


> Taxi to the supermarket should be less than Y1000, since there are usually many grocery stores spread around the neighborhood. Local convenient stores like 7-11 or Lawsons are sometime open 24 hrs.
> 
> 
> Quote from web on taxi fare:
> 
> Taxis in Tokyo are usually found very expensive when compared to other cities. The fares start at ¥710 for the first two kilometers, and the taximeter then adds ¥90 every 275 meters. Smaller taxis might be slightly less expensive.
> At night, from 11pm, another 30% is added to the total fare. All major credit cards are expected, but a minimum fare might apply.
> In the taxis, as everywhere else in Japan, tipping is not expected. A luggage fee might however be added.
> 
> Airport taxi fares in Tokyo
> Tokyo - Haneda Airport: Approx ¥6200.
> Narita Airport - Tokyo: Approx ¥20-30,000
> 
> Other approximate taxi fares in Tokyo
> Tokyo station - Shinjuku station: Approx. ¥3000


30% nighttime surcharge now starts at 10 pm to 5 am. Many taxis give a discount for a long ride at night, like 20% off when the fare reaches 10,000 yen. No luggage fee I know of. People don't take taxis from Tokyo station to Shinjuku, unless loaded down with luggage. JR Chuo line takes you in 15 min for 190 yen. Again nobody takes a taxi from Narita - 40 miles away. There are trains taking as little as 36 min, and limousine bus serves most larger hotels for 3000 yen. Taxis in Tokyo are handy for rides of no more than a mile or two, on a route not served efficiently by subway or train.


----------



## larabell

lsg168 said:


> All major credit cards are expected, but a minimum fare might apply.


There are still cabs around that don't accept cards of any sort. My recent experience is that almost half the cabs I've been in don't accept credit cards. Some accept the digital money cards, like JR's Suica, but the percentage is even lower than for credit cards. If you're short on cash, you'd be wise to ask the driver first (or look on the window of the passenger-side rear door for credit-card stickers.


----------



## larabell

Joppa said:


> No luggage fee I know of.


I've never been charged one, either, and we've carried plenty of luggage on family trips.



Joppa said:


> People don't take taxis from Tokyo station to Shinjuku, unless loaded down with luggage.


Not during the day. But if you're out partying past midnight, the Chuo-sen won't be running when it's time to go home (word to the wise for you night-owls). Taxi fare from Shinagawa to Nakano-Shimbashi is about 5000 yen, from Roppongi to Nakano-Shimbashi, about 3000 yen, from Shinjuku to Nakano-shimbashi, a little over 1000 yen. All those include the late-night surcharge .


----------



## Joppa

larabell said:


> Not during the day. But if you're out partying past midnight, the Chuo-sen won't be running when it's time to go home (word to the wise for you night-owls). Taxi fare from Shinagawa to Nakano-Shimbashi is about 5000 yen, from Roppongi to Nakano-Shimbashi, about 3000 yen, from Shinjuku to Nakano-shimbashi, a little over 1000 yen. All those include the late-night surcharge .


But it said Tokyo station. Even if you arrive on the last Shinkansen, Chuo sen will still be running, with last train for Shinjuku around 1 am, so still no need for a taxi! I agree that taxis become the only means of getting home if you miss the last train - or if you live far out, a night at the often male-only capsule hotel!


----------



## larabell

Joppa said:


> But it said Tokyo station.


So people don't party around Tokyo Station? Shinagawa is even less likely than Tokyo for revelry but I've been out with co-workers when some sub-set of us decided to take in some late-night karaoke.

Besides... I assumed the person who originally posted the fare did so as an estimate of price-versus-distance. Most everyone interested in Tokyo knows where Tokyo Station and Shinjuku Station are located.



Joppa said:


> ... or if you live far out, a night at the often male-only capsule hotel!


Ah yes... the mysterious capsule hotel. Never had the pleasure, myself. I've offered sofa space to several friends who live too far for a cab (though not several on the same night). But I think the most common solution is to find an all-night coffee shop and crash there until 1st train the next morning (usually around 5~6am).


----------



## lsg168

Most taxi's trunk space are very tiny due to the propane tank there, and will not fit two large size suitcases. 

Although normally one does not take taxi from airport (airport limo bus are a lot more comfortable are cheaper), I know friends who has done so. From Narita to Yokohama was about 30,000 Yen - half of the airfare from Singapore to Narita!

I think cost of taxi from airport is a standard for any major countries/cities, so the OP listed there.


----------



## Joppa

lsg168 said:


> Most taxi's trunk space are very tiny due to the propane tank there, and will not fit two large size suitcases.


Yes, but private (non-corporate called kojin) taxis tend to run on gas (petrol) so will have bigger trunk (boot), plus you can often specify a wagon taxi (station wagon or estate).


----------



## tokyomoto

Thanks for all your detailed replies. I would like some help in understanding some relative numbers:
Let us assume for easy calculation that my income in Singapore was 100,000 SGD (75,000 USD) annually. Considering that the tax rates are only ~5% and food and transport are very cheap and the only major expenditure is on the housing which on average costs around SGD 2000 for a 2 bedroom, hall and kitchen apartment with access to facilities like a swimming pool and gym.

In such a context, what would be a comparable income in a place like Tokyo for the same quality of life? Are there any indices that are published by some agencies which can help calculate the relative numbers between Singapore and Tokyo?

Thanks a ton once again.
Cheers


----------



## Joppa

tokyomoto said:


> Thanks for all your detailed replies. I would like some help in understanding some relative numbers:
> Let us assume for easy calculation that my income in Singapore was 100,000 SGD (75,000 USD) annually. Considering that the tax rates are only ~5% and food and transport are very cheap and the only major expenditure is on the housing which on average costs around SGD 2000 for a 2 bedroom, hall and kitchen apartment with access to facilities like a swimming pool and gym.
> 
> In such a context, what would be a comparable income in a place like Tokyo for the same quality of life? Are there any indices that are published by some agencies which can help calculate the relative numbers between Singapore and Tokyo?


Off the top of my head, you will need at least 1 million yen monthly or 12 million yen annually, which is around US$143,000 so around double of what you are earning now. Access to swimming pool and gym would be extra at a nearby sports club.
Direct comparison is difficult as a typical expat package includes things like housing allowance and medical cover.


----------



## Kromanluv

tokyomoto said:


> Thanks for all your detailed replies. I would like some help in understanding some relative numbers:
> Let us assume for easy calculation that my income in Singapore was 100,000 SGD (75,000 USD) annually. Considering that the tax rates are only ~5% and food and transport are very cheap and the only major expenditure is on the housing which on average costs around SGD 2000 for a 2 bedroom, hall and kitchen apartment with access to facilities like a swimming pool and gym.
> 
> In such a context, what would be a comparable income in a place like Tokyo for the same quality of life? Are there any indices that are published by some agencies which can help calculate the relative numbers between Singapore and Tokyo?
> 
> Thanks a ton once again.
> Cheers


I am from Singapore and just moved to Tokyo as an Engineer. My Singapore salary was 30% lower than Japan salary. Apparently, living cost in Tokyo is 30% higher than Singapore. Therefore, in the end is like still the same. But one thing, we do not need to contribute CPF in Japan. So, we have more money left in our hands.


----------



## pasturesnew

Kromanluv said:


> I am from Singapore and just moved to Tokyo as an Engineer. My Singapore salary was 30% lower than Japan salary. Apparently, living cost in Tokyo is 30% higher than Singapore. Therefore, in the end is like still the same. But one thing, we do not need to contribute CPF in Japan. So, we have more money left in our hands.


Kromanluv, forgive me but please read what you wrote - 

"My Singapore salary was 30% lower than Japan salary. Apparently, living cost in Tokyo is 30% higher than Singapore. Therefore, in the end is like still the same." - 

sorry but from that statement your rather worse off....


----------



## pasturesnew

tokyomoto said:


> Hello,
> For somebody who has lived in Singapore and would like to move over to Tokyo, can you please help me figure out the following?
> a. What is the Cost Index relative to Singapore and Japan - is there an average index that i can multiply with on my Singapore income and assume that i would be comfortable with this in Tokyo?
> 
> b. What does a normal Expat relocation package offered by a Japanese Multinational to somebody in a Managerial capacity include?
> 
> c. What are the similarities and differences in life-style compared to Singapore?
> 
> d. In singapore, the tax is only 5%. I know that it is definitely higher in Tokyo. Is there a website where i can get more on this? Does the employer bear a part of the employee's taxes?
> 
> e. What kind of accommodation would be suitable for a family of two with one kid? I have heard various acronyms like 3DLK, 2BLK etc.. please advise on something comfortable. Would all apartments come with a kitchen and are they fully furnished? What kind of costs are we talking about for such an apartment?
> 
> f. What is the preferred work-permit/visa that expats are normally brought in to work in Japan for? Would the employer also be getting a visa where the spouse of their employee can also work in Japan?
> 
> g. What other perks are normally on offer to somebody going in as a manager in Japan?
> What is the base salary on offer for such a role for expats in Tokyo?
> 
> h. How much would the following cost:
> - Taxi fare for a supermarket trip - ~10Km
> - Average cost of eating out for two people - pretty entry-level restaurant (Mc Donalds)
> - How much would a car cost and how much does fuel cost
> - A trip to the local clinic for a cold and a prescription and medication
> - Average cost of putting a child in an expat school - initial cost + monthly/yearly fee
> - Are bikes/scooters popular in japan and is it practical for short trips to the market? How much would they cost?
> 
> i. Any advice on the relocation package and what i need to look out for?
> 
> thanks a ton.
> Cheers



For Info - cost of living index for Expats - 

Angola - very odd...



1 LUANDA ANGOLA 
2 TOKYO JAPAN 
3 NDJAMENA CHAD 
4 MOSCOW RUSSIA 
5 GENEVA SWITZERLAND 
6 OSAKA JAPAN 
7 LIBREVILLE GABON 
8 ZURICH SWITZERLAND 
8 HONG KONG HONG KONG 
10 COPENHAGEN DENMARK 
11 SINGAPORE SINGAPORE 
11 OSLO NORWAY 
13 VICTORIA SEYCHELLES 
14 SEOUL SOUTH KOREA 
15 MILAN ITALY 
16 BEIJING CHINA 
17 LONDON UNITED KINGDOM 
17 PARIS FRANCE 
19 TEL AVIV ISRAEL 
19 NAGOYA JAPAN 
21 SAO PAULO BRAZIL


----------

